# Sichtschutz zum Nachbarn



## Michael H (15. Mai 2016)

Morsche

Ich bräuchte mal eine Idee für ein ( sozusagen ) Beet für __ Iris und __ Rohrkolben .
Das ganze soll etwa 9 Meter lang werden und 22 cm Breit und Hoch .
Soll auf meine Holzterrasse , deshalb leichte Bauart .
Dachte mir ich nehme Baudiele die sind 25 cm Breit und Schraub die zusammen wie ein ** U ** . Dort dann Folie rein und feiner Kies und Sand .
Da meine Hochterrasse schon knapp 75 cm hat zum Nachbarn hin und Iris und Rohrkolben gut 1 Meter Hoch werden sollte das doch klappen .
Besser wie anderes Grünzeug das ich in Erde einpflanzen muß und wieder einiges an Dreck macht im Herbst .


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2016)

Morgen Michael!

Das müsste eigentlich gehen, das einzige, was ich  mir vorstellen könnte ist das der Boden Sauer wird (Staunässe). Aber das ist ja bei einer Sumpfzone auch nicht anders, und da funktioniert es.

Probier es aus, Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## Michael H (15. Mai 2016)

Morsche

Würd da ja feinen Kies nehmen wie in meinem anderen kleinen Pflanzenbecken . 
Hier mal Aktuelle Bilder wo die Konstruktion hin soll ...


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2016)

Du könntest statt einer lange Wanne aus Dielen auch mehrere kleinere Wannen basteln, vielleicht so 1m lang. das hätte den Vorteil das man sie bei Bedarf auch wegtragen könnte. Zu bedenken wäre auch noch die Frostsituation im Winter, ich weiss nicht ob __ Iris und __ Rohrkolben das überlebt.

Man sollte auch dafür sorgen das die Wannen nicht vollflächig auf der Terasse aufstehen, sonst vergammelt das Holz der Terasse.


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2016)

Mauer, Stacheldraht, Selbschussanlage,

und schon ist Ruhe mit den Nachbarn  außer es sind ganz Nette ,

dann Durchgang bauen , Stühle und Tisch hinstellen , freien zugang zum Kühlschrank,  Kaffee und Kuchen,

so geht es auch.


----------



## Goldfischline (15. Mai 2016)

Wir haben vor 4 Wochen sichtschutz gebaut.unser Garten war voll einsehbar,und zum nachbargrundstück ( aus dem ne Baufirma wegging) nur getrennt durch 1,20 hohen maschendrahtzaun.da kam dann ein erstaufnahmelager rein.deshalb sichtschutzzaun,2 Meter hoch aus Holz und 30 Meter Ca lang.davor haben wir hohe bambusse,hohe Gräser und so zeug gepflanzt.
@ koile , Mauer ,selbstschussanlage etc war nicht gestattet 
Und bevor jetzt die Rassismus Keule zuschlägt,das nachbargrundstück ist 2 Meter von meiner Wohlfüloase weg,ich liege oft um bikini in der hänge matte am Teich,und da wäre ich nicht so glücklich gewesen,mit einem Männererstaufnahmelager nebenan.


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

Liebes Goldfischlein,

was soll man nun auf Deinen Post antworten?
Ich hätte sogar zur Baufirma einen Sichtschutz gesetzt, denn wer will schon in der Wohlfühl-Oase auf Ziegelpaletten und Kieshaufen schauen?


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Wobei, Du hättest einiges zur Integration beitragen können, wenn Du eine Öffnung von ca. 65 Zoll in 16:9 im Zaun gelassen hättest und Dich etwas lasziv in Deiner Hängematte räkeln würdest. Auf der anderen Seite ein paar Stühle hingestellt ...
Aber da kommen wir in ein anderes Thema ...


----------



## Michael H (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo
Natürlich könntr ivh auch 1 oder 2 Meter Stücker bauen , das sollte nicht das Problem sein . Denke aber großartig rumheben werd ich die nicht mehr . Zum Thema Frost , nunja sollte denen nix ausmachen .


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo Michael,

ein paar Kilo kommen da als dauernde Belastung für die Holzterrasse trotzdem zusammen. Hält die das auf die Dauer aus?
Und den Tipp von Roland nicht vergessen: Nicht vollflächig aufstellen, um Staunässe zu vermeiden.

Wenn ich Deine Bilder richtig interpretiere, dann endet die Terrasse direkt am Zaun. Somit entfallen andere Tipps und Lösungen.
Ja, dann bleibt Dir außer Sichtschutzzaun (fast) gar nichts anderes übrig.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Nicht vollflächig aufstellen, um Staunässe zu vermeiden.


am besten Füße aus Plastik unten anbringen - die halten am längsten


----------



## Digicat (15. Mai 2016)

Zaun erhöhen und eine Sichtschutzplane oder Tarnnetz anbringen. Dann leidet das Terrassenholz am wenigsten.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## koile (15. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Liebes Goldfischlein,
> 
> was soll man nun auf Deinen Post antworten?
> Ich hätte sogar zur Baufirma einen Sichtschutz gesetzt, denn wer will schon in der Wohlfühl-Oase auf Ziegelpaletten und Kieshaufen schauen?
> ...




Also doch Pip-Show, hätte Geld verdienen können


----------



## DbSam (15. Mai 2016)

koile schrieb:


> Also doch Pip-Show


Genau das wäre das andere Thema ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Michael H (14. Aug. 2016)

Morsche 
So hier mal meine kleine Sonntagsarbeit . Die ersten knapp 2,5 m wären gemacht . Mal sehn was draus wird . 
Thema Staunässe lass ich jetzt mal außer acht , das sollte das Holz aushalten . 
Gefüllt wird das Ganze nur knapp unter Erd Niveau damit ich mir keine Mückenbrutstation baue .


----------



## mitch (14. Aug. 2016)

Hi Micha,
und hast wenigstens ein paar Leisten unter den Kasten gelegt - sonst wird dein Sundeck darunter modrig


----------



## Lion (14. Aug. 2016)

Michael,
ich denke, das ganze wird sehr gut aussehen und ist passend zum Gesamtbild.
Wirst Du die Pflanzenkübel als Pflanzenfilter für den Teich nutzen?
 Léon


----------



## Michael H (14. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> und hast wenigstens ein paar Leisten unter den Kasten gelegt - sonst wird dein Sundeck darunter modrig



Hallo
Bis jetzt noch nicht , schau mir das jetzt eine Weile an und wenn da echt andauert Wasser oder Feucht sein so,lte , kommen ein paat Lattenstücken drunter . So hab ich halt eine Großflächige auflage und das Gewicht wird besser verteilt .
Denke so um die 200 Kilo wiegt das Teil . Zum Glück ist da direkt von der Unterkonstruktion ein  Tertassenbalken ( 15 x 10 cm ) der sollte das ohne Probleme tragen .



Lion schrieb:


> Michael,
> ich denke, das ganze wird sehr gut aussehen und ist passend zum Gesamtbild.
> Wirst Du die Pflanzenkübel als Pflanzenfilter für den Teich nutzen?



Das war am Anfang mal angedacht . Hab ich dann aber wieder Verworfen . Wenn hät ich dann einen Kasten über die ganze länge gebaut . Alleine schon wegen den ganzen Verbindungen unter den Kästen nicht machen zu müßen .

Aber wer weiß wenn's mich mal wieder packt was kommt ......


----------



## mitch (14. Aug. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> schau mir das jetzt eine Weile an


d. h. du hebst jede Woche  die 200kg an und schaust nach ob darunter es trocken ist - dann bitte auch mit Bildern belegen


----------



## Michael H (14. Aug. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> d. h. du hebst jede Woche  die 200kg an und schaust nach ob darunter es trocken ist - dann bitte auch mit Bildern belegen


Hallo

Gewaltig ist des Teichverrückten's Kraft , wenn er mit einem Hebel schafft ....
Dem Bangkirai Holz sollte Nösse nichts ausmachen .


----------



## DbSam (14. Aug. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

man findet viele Hinweise zur Verarbeitung - defekter Link entfernt - Bangkirai
Fast nirgendwo wird aber von der Vermeidung von Staunässe gesprochen. Schade eigentlich ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Aug. 2016)

Ich habe meinen Steg auch mit Bangkirai gebaut. Ich wurde vom Händler darauf hingewiesen,dass das Holz nur punktuell auf der Unterkonstruktion aufliegen darf und die Abstände zwischen den Dielen mind. 6 mm betragen sollen.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Aug. 2016)

Anschluss an den Teich geplant?
Überlauf von Becken zu Becken mit Überlauf/Ablauf in den Teich. Zulauf über billige Solarpumpe für 30 Euro.


----------



## Michael H (16. Aug. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Anschluss an den Teich geplant?
> Überlauf von Becken zu Becken mit Überlauf/Ablauf in den Teich. Zulauf über billige Solarpumpe für 30 Euro.





Michael H schrieb:


> Das war am Anfang mal angedacht . Hab ich dann aber wieder Verworfen . Wenn hät ich dann einen Kasten über die ganze länge gebaut . Alleine schon wegen den ganzen Verbindungen unter den Kästen nicht machen zu müßen .
> 
> Aber wer weiß wenn's mich mal wieder packt was kommt ......


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2016)

Morsche 

Hab mich nun doch entschieden nicht die ganze Seite mit Pflanzen zuwachsen zu lassen .
So hab / werde ich alle 2 Meter Sichtschutzelemente verbauen und dazwischen wieder 2 Meter freilassen .
In die Lücken kommen dann meine Selbstgebauten UW Blumenkästen .


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

unterbaue die Blumenkästen das Luft dran kommt. Dir gammeln sonst die Dielen weg.


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> unterbaue die Blumenkästen das Luft dran kommt. Dir gammeln sonst die Dielen weg.


Hallo

Der eine UW Blumenkasten den man auf den Bildern sieht , wandert sowie so noch nach links in die Erste Lücke . Dann kann man ja was unterlegen .


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/536615/  ==>   https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/536651/

Hallo Michael, ein paar Latten zum unterlegen sind doch gleich gesägt - wir wollen ja net das du eines Tages *in* der Terrasse sitzt


----------



## Michael H (3. Okt. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/536615/  ==>   https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/536651/
> 
> Hallo Michael, ein paar Latten zum unterlegen sind doch gleich gesägt - wir wollen ja net das du eines Tages *in* der Terrasse sitzt


Hallo

Jaja ...
Ihr bekommt eure Latten .....


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Jaja ...
> Ihr bekommt eure Latten .....


----------



## Michael H (26. Nov. 2016)

Morsche

Mein Sichtschutz wächst und wächst . Denke mal er ist schon Doppelt so hoch wie beim Einpflanzen .
Jetzt für den Winter würde erst mal alles Bodeneben gekürzt ...


----------



## mitch (26. Nov. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Jaja ...
> Ihr bekommt eure Latten .....


die sind wohl recht dünn geworden


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Nov. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> die sind wohl recht dünn geworden



Ich glaube der verarscht uns, du weisst ja was *"ja ja"* heisst nämlich l..k m..h am A...h!


----------



## Michael H (27. Nov. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich glaube der verarscht uns, du weisst ja was *"ja ja"* heisst nämlich l..k m..h am A...h!


Morsche
Leue Leute ...
Das ist doch noch gar nicht der Platz an dem es hin kommt . Das Teil muß doch noch 2 Meter nach Links und dann bekommt ihr eure Latten .....


----------



## jolantha (29. Nov. 2016)

Wie wärs denn mit immergrünem winterharten Bambus, dann haste Dauersichtschutz 
Der bildet auch keine Wurzelausläufer, der horstet nur.


----------



## Michael H (29. Nov. 2016)

Hallo

Das wäre gar eine gar nicht so verkehrte Idee . Dann wäre auch für den Winter und Frühjahr gesorgt .


----------



## Michael H (18. Feb. 2017)

Hallo
So , mein Sichtschutz steht an seinem vorher gesehenem Platz . War ganz einfach mit ein paar Rundhölzer'n .
    
Nun sind auch 1-2 cm Luft zum Terrassenboden , das ihr auch alle Zufrieden seit .

Mehr sorgen macht mir mein Baum im / am Teich 
  
Wird eher immer Brauner , hoffe er fängt sich noch . Weiß im moment auch nicht mehr wie er letztes frühjahr aussah .


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Mehr sorgen macht mir mein Baum im / am Teich


Na, erst machst so einen Kampf und baust den Teich da herrum,  dann verreckt der Mist.


----------



## marcus18488 (18. Feb. 2017)

Scheint so, als ob der seitenaustrieb ausgetrocknet ist. 
Wenn nichts mehr treibt, klarer Fall fürs Fichtenmoped.


----------



## Michael H (18. Feb. 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Scheint so, als ob der seitenaustrieb ausgetrocknet ist.
> Wenn nichts mehr treibt, klarer Fall fürs Fichtenmoped.


Hallo 
Das wär ja ein Grund Umzubauen . Wie bring ich das nur meiner Cheffin bei....


----------



## troll20 (18. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Das wär ja ein Grund Umzubauen


Und das hättest doch gleich von Anfang an haben könne 
Dein Bäumchen weis halt was sich gehört


----------



## jolantha (19. Feb. 2017)

Also, ich würde diesem Baum noch eine Chance geben, man könnte das Braune alles rausschneiden, und dann 
alles Gesunde in Form schneiden, sodaß er aussieht wie 
DAS HIER


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Feb. 2017)

Nicht in 10 Jahren.

Ich mache es jetzt so lange aber nur mit einigen runden Puscheln


----------



## mitch (20. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Wird eher immer Brauner , hoffe er fängt sich noch .


 da gehst in einen guten Farbladen und kaufst einen Kübel "Tuja Grün"


----------



## muh.gp (20. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das wär ja ein Grund Umzubauen . Wie bring ich das nur meiner Cheffin bei....



Ja, ja, die Probleme mit der Regierung... kenn ich!


----------



## lollo (20. Feb. 2017)

Moin,

der Strauch steht zwar am Wasser, bekommt davon aber zu wenig mit.  Da unten um den Strauch alles verkleidet ist,
bekommt er kein Wasser von oben, und er ist einfach verdurstet.


----------



## Michael H (20. Feb. 2017)

lollo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> der Strauch steht zwar am Wasser, bekommt davon aber zu wenig mit.  Da unten um den Strauch alles verkleidet ist,
> bekommt er kein Wasser von oben, und er ist einfach verdurstet.


Hallo

Da bist falsch . Die Seite nach Hinten ist offen zu der Terrasse hin . Dann bekommt er regelmässig Wasser von mir .


----------



## lollo (21. Feb. 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> Die Seite nach Hinten ist offen zu der Terrasse hin


Moin,

ok, kann man auf den Bildern nicht erkennen. Bei Baumscheiben hat man öfters solche Fehler eingebaut, der Baum bekam gerade mal 1 m² offene
Fläche, alles andere wurde versiegelt. Dann wunderte man sich, dass der Baum nach einiger Zeit die Löffel streckte.


----------



## Michael H (10. Juni 2017)

Morsche

Das ihr mal seht das es hier auch weiter geht , hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder.
    

Dauert ja auch immer ein wenig bis ich die Materialien zusammen hab...

Man beachte das ich gleich 2 cm rundhölzer unter den Blumenkübel gemacht hab . 
Nur das ihr mich nicht NERV't mit eurer Staunässe....


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2017)

Michael H schrieb:


> rundhölzer


hat ja den Vorteil die Kästen mal auf die Seite rollen zu können  



Michael H schrieb:


> Staunässe


was is das


----------



## Michael H (16. Juni 2017)

Morsche 
So wieder ein Schritt weiter . Jetzt heißt es wachsen .
In den Blumenkübel gehen gerade mal 40 Liter Wasser rein.


----------

